# This is what happens when 2 legends jam......



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

.....with a whatever named Yoko.............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR9vLT_KsxI&search=Fillmore


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

what is she doing ??? I fail to see music in that. :confused-smiley-010 

now the band of gypsy's video just below it is awesome....


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Zappa is a pretty good roadie!!

CT.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

yea, better than most people gave him for....John + Frank - Whatever, might have been a good video.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> what is she doing ??? I fail to see music in that. :confused-smiley-010
> 
> now the band of gypsy's video just below it is awesome....


i think she's dying?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think she's giving her imitation of "I just ran over the cat with the car".


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

YOKO=LOSER! UGH!
-Mikey


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I seem to remember her being labeled as "avant garde" :confused-smiley-010 
I was/am a lennon fan, but couldn't figure out yoko ono' s talent


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Yo Co*

That screeching is just ridiculous......I wonder what FZ was thinking when she was doing that?

Ray


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Remember Linda (Eastman) McCartney? She was nowhere near as bad as Yoko but I think that the story is similar. Let's include the spouses in the shows type of thing maybe?


----------

